# PDF erstellen ohne iText



## pantori (7. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne aus einer Anwendung heraus ein PDF erzeugen. Aus einer Datenbank bekomme ich verschiedene Einträge mit Titel, Nachricht, Uhrzeit und Autor. 

Jetzt möchte ich für jeden Eintrag eine neue Seite anfangen und die Informationen darauf ausgeben. Da die Texte sehr lange sein können, brauche ich automatischen Zeilen- und Seitenumbruch. Mit iText habe ich das alles wunderbar hin bekommen, darf es aber nicht verwenden da mit iText auch der Quellcode des Programms veröffentlicht werden muss (AGPL). Mit PDFBox bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin - ich kann zwar Text ausgeben, muss aber immer mit angeben wo er positioniert sein soll und die Seiten/Zeilenumbrüche manuell berechnen (anders habe ich es nicht hin bekommen). 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es vielleicht doch mit PDFBox funktioniert (wäre schön da Apache Lizenz) oder eine Alternative zu PDFBox und iText mit entsprechender Lizenz nennen? Falls es nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist, wäre ein entsprechender Hinweis auch sehr nett, dann müsste ich dass ganze eben anders umsetzen, bzw. den Text Zeile für Zeile ordentlich mit PDFBox platziert...

MfG
Pantori


----------



## Thief (7. Apr 2010)

Kannst du nicht ne ältere Version von iText verwenden? Die sollte doch noch nicht unter der neuen Lizenz laufen?

Ansonsten gibts da apache fop.
Eventuell ginge es auch einen pdf-printer anzusprechen oder latex aufzurufen, aber das sind wohl eher ungewöhnliche Methoden.


----------



## pantori (8. Apr 2010)

Hi Thief,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde mir FOB auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Eine XML Datei zu erstellen und aus der ein PDF zu generieren wäre ja super bequem! 
Eine kleine Frage hätte ich doch noch zu iText - wenn ich es in der alten Version iText-2.1.3 habe, dann kann ich es doch weiterhin unter Berücksichtigung der entsprechenden Lizensen (LGPL und MPL) verwenden, oder?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (8. Apr 2010)

Ja, bis einschließlich Version 2.1.7 ist die Bibliothek unter LGPL verfügbar. Rückwirkend kann diese Lizenz nicht geändert werden. Erst ab 5.0 gibt es Probleme.


----------

